# SNO-WAY Lost signal ??



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking for some wiring advice on my hard wired Revolution. From time to time the message "Lost Signal" will appear on my controller. When this happens the plow is dead but will fix itself within a few minutes of sitting there. This problem is intermittent and the plow functions perfectly for days. Then happens again.

I have checked connections, power cables and the obvious. Controller is on channel 23. Basher ....


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

pm basher he sells snoway plows


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Receiver Module facing the truck? In the bracket so that it is snug and cannot rock from side by side? Clean all your connections and replace the fuse, don't forget to clean the fuse holder. Inspect and lightly dielectric all the wiring and connections, paying particular attention to the often neglected grounds (found a control harness ground just laying against the endhead the other day) check for corrosion in the receiver to pump harness plug as well as the receiver to truck connection. You can disassemble all the plugs to clean and inspect them. I if the harness is the first years 18 ga wire I highly recommend doing the truck jumper, receiver module and control module plugs.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Sometimes I forget to zip tie it the module back in place so it is snug again. How does orientation matter if it is hard wired ? As I remember the light is blinking to towards the blade. So this could be the issue....

I have two modules which I have interchanged trying to narrow down the problem. The last time I did rewire everything because of the plugs rotting internally.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway tells us orientation matters on all the units wired and wireless.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Re worked all the wiring and connections at the truck to plow section of the electrical. Turned to module to the approved orientation and still the dreaded no signal alarm. I'm starting to think it is the hand held controller for there seems to be no logical pattern to the failure. Seems almost like a circuit board glitch.

Is there a way to change the controller channel ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd guess you have a bad Receiver.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

All ready swapped it out with another. Made no difference. ...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

then that only leaves bad transmitter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I wanted to make an update on this issue for I am sure it will happen again.

So after checking and re checking everything I decided the controller must be the cuprite. I decided to stop messing around and get the whole system plus wiring. Installed the new system and instant success. Everything was perfect !!

A few days later I parked the truck inside the shop plow down and it sat for a week or so. Went to use the truck to do some salting and the plow was unresponsive once again. So I grabbed the test light and went to work. Every thing had power at the right places and once again the same issue. Pulled the fuse under the cover inspected it and re installed. Checked for power on both sides of the fuse and determined all is good at this point as always.

Determined the plow is loosing power somewhere and cleaned checked and inspected every connection from battery to relay and pump motor. Still nothing...... Feeling frustrated, mad and beaten I was ready to give up.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The moment light bulb appeared above my head... I'm going to check actual voltage readings !!

Truck battery-12.1volts
plug of main wire- 12.1volts
main wire at the relay 12.1 volts
Little red wire at the relay 12.1 volts (powers plow controller and electronics)
Top of fuse 12.1 volts first pin
top of fuse* 9.8 *volts second pin.

Tested with the led test light on the same points and it tested perfect.

Bingo !!!Pulled the fuse out once more and it looked great. Then I looked inside the opening where the fused link was and saw the culprit "salt" corrosion on the thin wire where it connects the two pins together. So I ran to the bench grabbed a new fuse and installed it checking the voltages once again...

12.1 volts on both sides.... Its been perfect since.

So what was happening. The system always had power but the deteration of the fuse was dropping the voltage so low that it could power up but not be funtionable as the demands became higher with the hydraulic voltage load too. The test light was working fine but I could not distinguish the voltage drop on the two sides of the fuse.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had mine say Lost Signal. I called the installer and they said they experienced it with theres as well and have established its good 85% of the time. They said if your in a cell phone dead area or by trailers or metal buildings it doesn't work. I went back to the same spot worked fine. It happened again and drove a lil bit and worked fine. If i have a high draw on my truck or the remote battery is low it does the lost signal thing. Hope that helps


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Liberty LLC;1977500 said:


> I have had mine say Lost Signal. I called the installer and they said they experienced it with theres as well and have established its good 85% of the time. They said if your in a cell phone dead area or by trailers or metal buildings it doesn't work. I went back to the same spot worked fine. It happened again and drove a lil bit and worked fine. If i have a high draw on my truck or the remote battery is low it does the lost signal thing. Hope that helps


I've had the same situation in the past with another blade. This is why I ordered this plow with a hard wired remote. (no batteries required)


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

The local dealer here has most guys on the wired model. Seems like guys like the wireless right away but after a season they have enough issues to switch to the wired set up.

Dealer always tried selling the snoway based on the wireless remote and downpressure. Now it's just downpressure. 

They have one patent that keeps the brand alive.


----------

